# I now get the Lesco thing



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I wanted to put a lot of N down quickly today since I assume my time will be limited in the next few weeks.

I bought a 50lb bag of X-O-X this morning and spent a little more for Lesco just to try it out.

I get it now.

The prilling is perfection. My Scott's elite spreader struggles with a lot of products (e.g., Ironite is an absolute pain), but Lesco fert is like firing ball bearings. Silky smooth, highly visible, really even coverage, and no clogging.

Instead of searching for a $300 broadcast spreader, I think I'll now focus on what I'm trying to spread...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah they do sell some quality stuff


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Bought some Lesco NOS 24-0-11. Some of their newer stuff. Looking forward to throwing it down in a few days.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Yeah they do sell some quality stuff


Agree 1,000% add in a generous discount from site-one and I use there products nearly exclusively. Carbon Pro-G is the toughest product to spread from them.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

That's why I just melt urea in water and spray it but most people here arnt at that level at all.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thought this was going to be about a lesco spreader. Interesting...

I try to avoid Siteone because they seem to snub their nose at homeowners and overcharge.


----------



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> Thought this was going to be about a lesco spreader. Interesting...
> 
> I try to avoid Siteone because they seem to snub their nose at homeowners and overcharge.


I have gotten this same feeling about the Siteones around me. Over the last couple years I have placed 4 or 5 orders from them for seed, a couple different fertilizers and some other odds and ends. Every time I walk in they are very not welcoming and almost do what they can to not help me.

One Experience:
My lawn is severely deficient Potassium and last year bought 0-0-50 and they pretty much told me I can't buy it. After I explained to them why I am using it, what my soil tests were and what my plans for applications they opened up a little more and now knew I wasn't the "average" homeowner who walks in there.

Another Experience:
I had to buy some more 0-0-50 this year again. I ordered it on line and scheduled a 12 noon pick up on a Saturday. I show up at 12 noon to find out they closed at 11:30. I was a bit frustrated about that because it allowed me to schedule a 12 noon pick up and showed they were open until 12 on line which was not the case. This Siteone is about 20 min from my house, not that far but it is for a wasted trip. I then make another trip out Monday afternoon, gave them my order number and they were like, "uhhhhhhhh, what are you doing with this? This is a fall fert. This isn't going to help you lawn. You want something with N in it. We have other ferts that will work better for you." I told them how my lawn is very deficient in Potassium and I am not worried about N as I have other products for that and that this 0-0-50 is to help correct my low Potassium problem. They then tried to sell me a 24-0-11 and said that this will do the same thing and it had N in it to help green my lawn up and I said the 11% K is not enough to correct my problem. He then said, well this is buried in the back and he doesn't know when he would have time to dig it out which was the reason I assume he was trying to sell me somethign different. I told him that I was supposed to come pick it up Saturday but they were closed at 11:30 instead of the 12 listed on line and he just laughed and said, "Oh yeah, that hasnt been updated and even if you did come I was too busy to dig it out then so you would have had to come back anyways." So now I am standing there waiting for him to tell me when he would be able to dig it out and after a good minute of awkward silence I asked, "So, would this take 20 min? an hour? Should I come back later today? Should I come back tomorrow? Next week?" and he said, "Oh, I dont know if I can get to it today." and again didnt give me any direction. So then I proposed they call me whenever it was ready and I will come back for a 3rd time then to pick it up. They called me 2 days later and I made a 3rd trip there to pick it up.

Sorry for the rant but after reading your comment about Siteone snubbing their nose at homeowners it just triggered some anger I have towards them from past experiences. I get it, I have worked retail, people have bad days and some small customers can be even more work than the bigger more important ones but we are all their customers and they should be at least helpful and willing to provide you what you need or at least fulfill orders you have with them.

Rant over and sorry to the OPer for hijacking your post.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Maybe it's you.

Every site-one I have been to has been awesome. Extremely helpful and knowledgeable staff. I have sent all my friends and family to site-one stores from the east to west coast. They all had the same experience and continue to shop there.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry @HoneDiggs...That sounds like a terrible experience. I have had great experiences at my siteone. This year specifically i also bought some 0-0-50 and they asked me how i planned to use it, and they were genuinely excited as I was walking through my soil test and my application plan. Very nice folks and very happy to help. Gave me "stop by or call us anytime if you have questions."


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> Bought some Lesco NOS 24-0-11. Some of their newer stuff. Looking forward to throwing it down in a few days.


I've been using the 22-0-11 with fantastic results. I think you will be happy as well.


----------



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

wizardstephen said:


> Sorry @HoneDiggs...That sounds like a terrible experience. I have had great experiences at my siteone. This year specifically i also bought some 0-0-50 and they asked me how i planned to use it, and they were genuinely excited as I was walking through my soil test and my application plan. Very nice folks and very happy to help. Gave me "stop by or call us anytime if you have questions."


I still plan to go there as its really the only place around that I can get specific fertilizers that I need and I dont mind this particular store not being welcoming but the multiple trips and my time being wasted was the stinger here. I will be going back tho haha


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I do find my local SiteOne a little odd as a consumer.

It's an interesting model. Rack prices are way inflated over other sources. Most customers are contractors and get advantageous pricing.

If you're one of the minority of customers that don't have an account the standard pricing basically says 'Please go somewhere else'.

Why not just have more reasonable rack pricing? It's like Sherwin Williams on steroids.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

AndyS said:


> I do find my local SiteOne a little odd as a consumer.
> 
> It's an interesting model. Rack prices are way inflated over other sources. Most customers are contractors and get advantageous pricing.
> 
> ...


because they established as a commercial distribution center. Its similar to going into a Fastenal store, they are there to support commercial businesses for last minute supply, they aren't there for a homeowner to come in and buy one product


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

My local siteone actually told me to NOT sign up online because it would drop me into a residential account and instead set me up with an account in person to get the best pricing. Then we chatted about if i would be able to dissolve this fert and their opinion on application. Guys were super nice but they are typically very busy between loading up contractor pickups and answering the phones.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> My local siteone actually told me to NOT sign up online because it would drop me into a residential account and instead set me up with an account in person to get the best pricing. Then we chatted about if i would be able to dissolve this fert and their opinion on application. Guys were super nice but they are typically very busy between loading up contractor pickups and answering the phones.


Agree don't sign up online they will charge you prices greater than you can find elsewhere if you do. The local store adjust my discount tier when I questioned them. They don't really cater to homeowners but I've never been treated differently and they have been extremely helpful but not as helpful I would say as Ewing Irrigation. But at one point I thought lawn care was something I wanted to do on the side, so I invested $7 a month for a business e-mail address it helped me get an account at Ewing Irrigation as well and may have made it an easier go for me at site-one.


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

Well, that's interesting to know. I signed up with an account online because the SiteOne employees never told me that having an account was an option even though I'd been in there lots of times. I couldn't view most of the pricing online without a log in, so when I realized anyone could sign up for one, that's what I did.


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes, very interesting to know. I signed up online as well. However, the pricing that I get seems fair. It's always much lower than what is stated online for the location I go to. Maybe even if you're buying in big bulk as a "company" you get an even bigger discount? Granted, I'm buying for three households and a decent amount of product so maybe that counts for something...? They are always helpful. I always call for pricing before going. They quoted me $25 for the Carbon Pro-G last time I went. However, when I got there, he had to do some shenanigans in the system to charge me that price. He made a mistake and I didn't realize it till I got home. I called and they gave me a credit for what I was supposed to pay.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

tam said:


> Well, that's interesting to know. I signed up with an account online because the SiteOne employees never told me that having an account was an option even though I'd been in there lots of times. I couldn't view most of the pricing online without a log in, so when I realized anyone could sign up for one, that's what I did.


I signed up for an account online as well (two years ago). I don't ask for a further discount to the prices I see when logged in online. I find these to be very fair based on what I would pay at a big box store for a similar amount of fertilizer. Lesco products are far superior than what I find at Home Depot anyway.

Also, I have a local landscape shop and their fert is similar prices to siteone. that said, my siteone sells me a 50 pound bag of premium TTTF for $136. The other, local, store charges $98 for a premium bag of mountain view TTTF. It's worth doing your research from product to product, as well as store to store.


----------



## Jakeerdmann (May 4, 2021)

I've heard a lot about Lesco products, wheres the best place to buy them? Are they primarily online or could I find some at big box stores?


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Jakeerdmann said:


> I've heard a lot about Lesco products, wheres the best place to buy them? Are they primarily online or could I find some at big box stores?


I think Lesco and SiteOne are owned by the same company. That said, I've actually seen a couple Lesco fertilizers at Home Depot (more expensive though). If you have a SiteOne near you I would recommend checking it out. Not sure if they deliver.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

https://www.siteone.com/en/companyhistory


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

dport said:


> Jakeerdmann said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard a lot about Lesco products, wheres the best place to buy them? Are they primarily online or could I find some at big box stores?
> ...


----------



## tam (Jun 27, 2020)

Jakeerdmann said:


> I've heard a lot about Lesco products, wheres the best place to buy them?


SiteOne if you have one in your area. Lowe's and Home Depot have started selling some of the Lesco fertilizers, but the big box pricing is higher and there are fewer formulations available. For example, a 50-lb bag of Lesco NOS 18-24-12 is not stocked at my local HD, is $50 at my local Lowe's, and is $46 for homeowner pricing at SiteOne.


----------



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

real men spread triple 19 :mrgreen:


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

tam said:


> Jakeerdmann said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard a lot about Lesco products, wheres the best place to buy them?
> ...


... and about $25-30 on account. So open an online account!


----------

